# d3d9.dll was not found



## sapper178 (Oct 7, 2007)

I have been using DarkBASIC Pro software and I could run what I have already created but anything I now make can not be exucuted.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm going to guess that you need to copy this DLL to the proper place and perhaps register it with the system.

It appears this is a Direct-X file, have you updated Direct-X on the system? http://www.softwarepatch.com/tips/howtodirectx.html


----------



## sapper178 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for the tips that sorted my problem staright away


----------

